
I attended my first Hackathon and built something for Women in Tech - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/i-attended-my-first-hackathon-and-built-something-for-women-in-tech-dd92297f799#.m0tog3etf
======
Jaruzel
I'm struggling with the concept of '#LadyBrag'. If you do something good, and
are proud of it, just talk about it - You don't need be in a 'special group'
to do it.

Women (quite rightly) want Equality in the workplace and various other gender
biased industries, but I've always felt that the route to achieve it, is _not_
about creating women-only platforms. That's not Equality - that's Exclusion.

Which is exactly the thing you are trying to overcome.

